

Maps Cube - jpatokal
http://www.playmapscube.com/

======
DonGateley
Damn thing crashed my browser (Pale Moon) which hardly ever happens any more.
Go away.

------
brownbat
Odd, cannot get the ball/bike to move on the second level at all.

